# Snakeheads are better than nothing



## gnappi (Nov 21, 2018)

What used to be prime LMB fishing now has mostly snakeheads (SH). 

So, to continue culling their population I went out today with a very atypical SH rig, medium rod, fairly light reel with 12lb mono (no leader) which is VERY light as SH break much heavier line than that. It's a good thing I had my Boga grip, I'd never have been able to bank them with such light line. I know what you're thinking, you can easily bank a 5lb LMB on 12 lb test, but definitely not a SH, they go whacko out of the water.

One biggun pulled ~20 feet of drag out with the drag snugged all the way down and then spit the hook. I got into and lost 4 more before I got these two. Both had totally empty stomachs at two in the afternoon! I had to stop because I didn't want to carry more than 8 pounds of fish walking home.


----------



## JNG (Nov 21, 2018)

It's a shame jerks brought these non native species here for "pets" then more jerks dumped them into our waters. They are now invasive species. I hope you catch and kill all of them.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 21, 2018)

JNG said:


> It's a shame jerks brought these non native species here for "pets" then more jerks dumped them into our waters. They are now invasive species. I hope you catch and kill all of them.



My GF's son and I kill a LOT of them, there's even a yearly snakehead tournament down here for the purpose of thinning them. 

Just about every place I used to catch all the LMB I wanted the bass are gone, only in lakes that are not connected to the canal system by being land locked still have a healthy bass population.

I posted this pic on another fishing site and was soundly criticized for my catch and kill mindset. Oh well, my fruit trees LOVE the carcasses I bury 

Here's a pic of a ~3" baby bass that was recovered from the belly of a snakehead this past 2018 summer.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't know anything about snakeheads other than what I've read here on TB. I recall you talking before about the snakehead roundup, so they must be pervasive. 5 pounds seems like a pretty respectable fish. Congrats. 

I suppose the LMB could not survive the competition for feed. That is a real shame. Maybe need to poison everything off and start over (Probably not possible). 

Around here a lot of guys complain about the quagga/zebra mussel inspections. I see what they do to a lake and am I'm scared that they will get into our lakes. I'm for inspecting the heck out of all boats before allowing them to launch. People don't like it, they should take up another sport. Ahem, just sayin . . .


----------



## JNG (Nov 22, 2018)

Ironically zebra mussels were a big factor in the cleaning up of Lake Erie.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2018)

Since I rarely tournament bass fish, and I rarely eat what I bring home, snakeheads sound like they would be fun to catch. 

The focus on LM bass to the detriment of nearly every other fish species is, to me, all about the money. We have so many tournaments near my TN place that most launches are filled all of the weekend(s). Night tournaments abound during the week.

I truly wonder if, there weren't any money prizes, how many of those "sportsmen" would even show up. I love to catch fish because I love to catch fish. No other incentive is necessary.

And now I will hear from the tournament guys how they preserve the fishery. They do, but I don't think it is for the fishery. Take the money out and watch what happens.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2018)

From time to time I consider tournaments, but always decide against them. I like the peacefulness and serenity of being out on the water without having to fight crowds. 

Like Frank Castanza says: SERENITY NOW!


----------



## gnappi (Nov 24, 2018)

Believe me, the places best suited to SH are definitely NOT going to be crowded like most tournaments are. They inhabit the warmest and most shallow waters which is unfortunately where small fish fry of other species use as nurseries. 

As far as tournaments giving prizes, the last one I saw had some 20+ boats entered and only a few prizes, I doubt most expected to win anything. Many I talk to (like me) fish SH all year round and go to the tourneys more to kill fish and take pics. You won't see one single high dollar "bass" boat, most contestants have old, rickety tin boats on equally old trailers. 

Once upon a time I caught SH accidentally fishing for peacocks or bass, but nowadays I'm targeting them specifically. Partly because they provide good sport, partly due to lack of LMB in many places, and of course in a effort to remove them from waterways. There's little known about them but a female can produce a LOT of eggs, see:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwip7922ou3eAhWPzlkKHd3zASIQFjABegQIDBAC&url=httpss%3A%2F%2Fwww.fws.gov%2Ffisheries%2Fans%2Fpdf_files%2Fsnakeheads.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3fO2PGKAsFvHctuCnMzKPk

Anyway, a five pound SH will put up an unbelievable fight much like that of some inshore well known much larger fighters do. They should definitely be a bucket list species for all LMB fishermen world wide.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 24, 2018)

gnappi, I was once fishing and saw a LMB fisherman in a tournament catch about a 1 pound catfish and you would have thought it was the end of the world. He was cursing up a storm and stomping around his boat mad that he caught a catfish. I have never seen anyone so mad at catching a fish.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 24, 2018)

KM Ha Ha, Probably, that is because, the way the catfish pulled, he thought he had a 5 lb. LM bass, and had won the tournament!


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 24, 2018)

I watched part of an elimination round for some kind of bass tourney this morning. Not something I normally do but it was kind of interesting. 

They were advertising the latest in camo fishing apparel as worn by this or that pro fishermen. I don't understand why camouflage is needed for fishing.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 24, 2018)

Camo..fishing. Well, I doubt that Camo is necessary, but I don't show up in a bright Fuscia /Chartreuse shirt and fish shallow, clear water. 

Now, if my fish were always at 100 fathoms, like yours, I wouldn't care either. Ha Ha rich


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 24, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Camo..fishing. Well, I doubt that Camo is necessary, but I don't show up in a bright Fuscia /Chartreuse shirt and fish shallow, clear water.
> 
> Now, if my fish were always at 100 fathoms, like yours, I wouldn't care either. Ha Ha rich




I wear chartreuse to lure them up to the shallow areas -- you know 25' to 30'.  

You know, it occurs to me the title of this thread "Snakeheads are better than nothing" might make a good title for a country song. GNappi might want to run with that.


----------



## JNG (Nov 25, 2018)

In my younger days I used to fish bass tournaments. Was quite active in the 'sport'. I grew to be absolutely disgusted with the whole idea. Still am to this day. I won't say that every competing bass fisherman is a bad apple, but the bushel basket certainly has more than a few rotten apples. I prefer the solitude of fishing alone or with a good friend.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2018)

I like the Major League fishing format. Catch, weigh, release.


----------



## ppine (Nov 27, 2018)

Exotic introduced species are a major problem, especially when they out compete the native species. 
Florida is particular is over run with boas, pythons, and all kinds of dangerous exotic escaped reptiles. It is a sad situation which can probably never be corrrected. 

It is only recently some states have started to promote native fish species. 
Pyramid Lake, Nevada would be a good example. The lake record Lahnotan cutthroat trout is 43 pounds. All of the native fish were exterminated after the mining period. The lake was restocked with native fish from another location. Recently an obscure strain was discovered in a remote drainage closer to the original population. Recent catches have shown many fish over 25 pounds. Many believe a 30 pounder will be taken soon.


----------



## handyandy (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm not big on bass tournaments, in fact I'm usually irritated when one takes place on a lake I'm fishing that day cause it makes the ramp and lake crowded. Most tourney's are releasing the fish at least for the bass and catfish tourneys which is good, but you gotta wonder how many fish die after the release when they've been bashed around a livewell for hours, pulled out weighed, held up for photos then finally released. I've had friends try and get me to do small local tourneys before, but I haven't just not my thing I just like to fish to fish. I like catching anything that will bite, to most gar and drum are trash fish, but I like catching them both fight really well, that's why I like smallies so much they're tough fighters. I don't really have anything against tournaments, but they're just not for me. The snake head tournament just like asian carp tournaments I can agree with those are held to try and get rid of invasive fish. I know when I visit my dad in florida I'll be trying to go after some snakehead I'm always game to catch anything that offers the chance of a hard fighting five pound plus fish.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 29, 2018)

I was once invited as a guest at a surfperch "tournament" with a group of Hawaiians who had formed a fishing club. Winner got bragging rights. The weigh in was a lot of fun. They would do things like deduct 8 oz for sand. This is the only "tournament" I've ever been part of and it was really kind of just a fun club event. 

In Northern California there is this annual trout tournament that happens at five different lakes starting in Feb and ending in Oct. Top 50 (based on largest fish) get to participate in a 6th contest with a new boat as the prize. When this is happening at one of the lakes I use, I stay away that day. 

Anyway, I heard that the first round last year saw something like 20 to 25 boats and who knows how many bank fishermen with maybe a total of 6 trout caught! If true, kind of a bust.


----------

